

Diablo 3's Launch Day: An Example of Gaming Companies that don't Understand Ops - strife25
http://blog.johnryding.com/post/23123247449/day-1-user-reviews-of-diablo-3-an-example-of-gaming

======
darkxanthos
The guys that do World of Warcraft? Really? This is troll bait isn't it? I'm
being troll baited right now.

------
bsg75
Is this a desktop only problem, or does it extend to console players too?

